
What should I prepare for before moving to the Bay Area? - christopher8827
Hey all,<p>I am an Aussie trying to get my foot in the door 
in the Bay Area. My main skills are React &#x2F; JavaScript full stack. I finished a Bachelor degree two years ago. At the moment, I&#x27;m looking  for companies to apply for from Sydney, that way I will have a job lined up. For any Aussies that have done the move in the past, any advice on what I should have do before making the jump?
======
uberman
Make sure you understand the cost of living. Check the prices for rent ahead
of time particularly.

When I first moved to SF, I lived in someone's dining room. Four of us lived
in a two bedroom apartment because that was all we could afford. All four of
us were/are programmers at large tech companies.

The bay area (SF particularly) can be cold and wet. I moved from Canada to SF
and assumed the California was uniformly tropical. The best bay area summers
are in September. By January and February, the persistent fog means nothing
ever really gets dry. Come prepared or you will be cold.

Good luck on your job hunt.

------
cvolzer3
I just moved to the Bay Area from Chicago, so I can provide some general
logistics advice. These are the first things that come to mind, but if you
have questions, my email is in my signature. Unfortunately, I can’t help with
the contrast between Sydney & Bay Area culture.

// Living

Lifestyle – the Bay Area experience varies greatly based on where you are.
Take the time to find an area that has things, people, lifestyles you’re
interested in.

Housing – short term options are abundant in the Bay Area, but vary in price
and availability by location. HotPads, Craigslist, AirBnb, Padmapper are all
great options for finding housing.

Transportation – most of the Bay Area isn’t easily accessed by public
transportation. CalTrain, BART, and Muni will get you to a general area, but
you’ll likely need to Lyft or Uber from there.

// Jobs

There are many small startups (<20 employees) that pay well. Don’t hesitate to
apply somewhere with a seemingly small presence.

If you’re finding it difficult to get interviews, recruiting agencies would be
a solid alternative. If you’re talented and hook up with a good agency, you
can find some very good opportunities.

~~~
christopher8827
Are there any recruitment agencies you would recommend?

------
vkaku
1\. Plan your transport time: hint - it may not be driving friendly;

2\. Estimate your rent, insurance and bills. Make that a % of your in-hand
salary.

3\. Look for reasonable stores, food and entertainment options.

Optimize for all.

------
gesman
Beware that you won't have any credit history in USA and it will be hard to
get any credit [card too] initially.

------
i_phish_cats
Don't. SF is covered in feces, needles, and bodily fluids. There is absolutely
nothing to do in south bay except work. The entire area is an intellectually
homogeneous, collectivist wasteland.

------
masonic
Do you have eligibility to work in the USA already?

~~~
christopher8827
Nope - but E3 should be easy to get.

